# Tube attaching



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys. I bought 4 m of Thera Tube black. I want to know how to attach them to my boardcuts and naturals. I have used this metod: Drilling a hole in fork and pulling stretched rubber trough. But I want to know other ways, for example, spanish metod or something like that ( attaching leather to forks) Please guys help. Thanks


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Greetings;

There are are as many ways to attach flatbands as there are slingshot styles.

It's said that a picture is worth 1000 words and it's never been so true as with attaching bands to slingshots!









What I would suggest is that you browse through the "Members' Gallery" for visuals reference and also "Youtube".

Use the Forum search function as these many methods have been covered in so many details in other forum discussions.


----------

